# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Πρόβλημα με παροχή ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας

## eebabs2000

Χαίρετε! Στο καινούριο σπίτι μου θα πρέπει να περάσω παροχή ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας από τον πίνακα μέχρι το σημείο που θα τοποθετηθεί η κουζίνα (O ηλεκτρολόγος μας τα άφησε όλα μισά). Η απόσταση δεν είναι πολύ μεγάλη (6-7 μέτρα καλώδιο θα χρειαστεί) αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το καλώδιο δεν περνάει από εκείνο το σημείο μέχρι τον πίνακα με καμία δύναμη και θα χρειαστεί να κοπεί και να ενωθεί ενδιάμεσα. Αν κάνω μία με δύο συνδέσεις με πολύ χοντρή κλέμα (όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο) πιστεύετε ότι θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα να ζεσταθεί;
Το καλώδιο είναι 6mm^2. 

Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πόση πρέπει να είναι μία τυπική παροχή πλυντηρίου, 1.5αρα ή 2.5άρα; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## dimitris1964

καλημερα φιλε μου και Χρονια Πολλα.
Κανονικα το καλωδιο πρεπει να ειναι μονοκοματο, τωρα αφου λες οτι ειναι αδυνατο και πρεπει να κανεις ενωση, αυτες οι κλεμες δεν κανουν γιατι λογω της μεγαλης καταναλωσης θα υπαρχουν συστολες-διαστολες και καποια στιγμη θα χαλαρωσουν τα βιδακια με αποτελεσμα να υπαρχει κακη επαφη και να ζεστενεται το καλωδιο σε εκεινο το σημειο. Μπορει ακομα και φωτια να παρει.(σπανιο βεβαια αλλα, μπορει και να γινει)
Το καλυτερο ειναι στα σημεια της ενωσης να βαλεις κυτια διακλάδωσης και τα καλωδια να τα στριψεις με πενσα και να τοποθετησεις τα καταλληλα "καπς" (εξαρτηματα που μπαινουν στις ενωσεις των καλωδιων στα κυτια διακλαδωσης).

Οσο για το πλυντηριο η γραμμη πρεπει να ειναι 3Χ2,5 και να ασφαλιστει με 16Α μικροαυτοματο

----------


## eebabs2000

Χρόνια πολλα! Δηλαδή με το καπς είναι σίγουρο ότι ενώνεται καλά ολόκληρη η επιφάνεια του καλωδίου; Κουτιά διακλάδωσεις υπάρχουν... αλλά... έλεγα μήπως υπάρχει κάτι που να βιδώνει. Και μένα δε μ' αρέσει η κλέμα αλλά...

----------


## jeik

Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να τα επικασιτερωσεις με καλαι , να τα στριψεις μεταξυ τους και να τα κολλησεις τελικα με το κολλητηρι , ή ακομα καλυτερα με χαλκοκοληση , νομιζω οτι θα ειναι η τελεια λυση , και περνα τα και σε κλεμα μετα , τραβα κι ενα σφιξιμο καλο , κλεμα πορσελανης  να  μην  λιωνει , αν  και  δεν  πιστευω  να  ζεσταθει  ποτε  !!!

----------


## eebabs2000

Βασικά εγώ τα σφίγγω μέχρι να σπάσει το κατσαβίδι και να γίνουν χαλκομανία όλα, αλλά δε ξέρω... Πάντως η βίδα της κλέμας ακόμα και που δεν υπάρχει καλώδιο πάει με αρκετή δυσκολία μέσα, δηλαδή τη συγκεκριμένη κλέμα μου τη δώσανε γι' αυτό το λόγο αλλά και πάλι φοβάμαι γι' αυτό και γράφω εδώ να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας...

----------


## antonis_p

εγώ θα τα εστριβα και θα τα κολλουσα.
Ειδικά για τον φούρνο, κάποια στιγμή θα ανάψουν 2 μάτια και φούρνος...
Και από πάνω καπ.

----------


## dalai

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν περναει ομως.... Σαπουνακι AVA εβαλες ? Ενας σπρωχνει , ενας τραβαει ?  τα χτενισες τα καλωδια  χτυπωντας τα κατω σαν τα παιζετε  σκινακι ? Εχεις  ατσαλοσυρμα? Μηπως ενδιαμεσα εχει μπουατ και δεν το ειδες ? Αν εχει μπουατ πρωτα περνας μεχρι εκει ολο το καλωδιο και μετα μεχρι το επομενο μπουατ. Δεν περνας ολο το καλωδιο με τη μια , γιαυτο φτιαχουν τα μπουατ  .
Για ξανα δες το ....

----------


## eebabs2000

> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν περναει ομως.... Σαπουνακι AVA εβαλες ? Ενας σπρωχνει , ενας τραβαει ? τα χτενισες τα καλωδια χτυπωντας τα κατω σαν τα παιζετε σκινακι ? Εχεις ατσαλοσυρμα? Μηπως ενδιαμεσα εχει μπουατ και δεν το ειδες ? Αν εχει μπουατ πρωτα περνας μεχρι εκει ολο το καλωδιο και μετα μεχρι το επομενο μπουατ. Δεν περνας ολο το καλωδιο με τη μια , γιαυτο φτιαχουν τα μπουατ .
> Για ξανα δες το ....



Και με σαπούνι δοκίμασα, αλλά έτυχε δοκάρι με δύο - τρία γωνιάσματα που δεν υπάρχει κουτί αλλά και γωνία στο τοίχο και δεν παιρνάει... Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω και πάλι, τι άλλο να κάνω...

----------


## mike_gr

Στριψιμο και κολλημα με κολλητιρι και καλαι επειτα ταινια υψηλης τασης(αυτη που την τεντωνεις και την τυλιγεις)για καλυτερη μονωση.
2.5mm για πλυντηριο ειναι καλα :Wink:

----------


## HFProject

το κολλητήρι πρέπει να είναι μεγάλο σχετικά για αυτήν την κόλληση.





> ...και να γίνουν χαλκομανία όλα...



δεν είναι και τόσο καλό αυτό.

----------


## kourtidisp

καταρχην ξεκαθαριζω οτι 99% πρεπει να προσπαθησεις για μονοκοματο.αλλιως αν ειναι πολυκλωνα περνεις ενα σετ ενωσεων (βαρελακια μεταλλικα) και αφου τα πρεσαρεις τα ντυνεις με μακαρονια.αν χρησιμοποιησεις την κλεμα της εικονας μαλλον προβλεπω φωτια.

----------


## chs

με την κλεμα δεν θα εχεις προβλημα 
αν βαλεις τιν σωστη κλεμα ομως 
η κλεμα δεν πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλει, πρεπει να παρεις η 6αρα η16αρα
στην μεν πρωτη να μπουν ισα ισα μεσα
και στην δευτερη να περαστουν τα καλωδια περα περα οστε να βιδωθουν και με τις δυο βιδες 
για να καταλαβεις με κλεμα εχω ματιση παρωχη 3χ10 και 5χ10
στο κατω κατω γιατι τις εχουν φτιαξει τοτε? 
το να ματιζεις καλωδια δεν ειναι σωστο αλλα αν δεν γινετε κι αλιος τι να κανεις

ενας αλος τροπος ειναι με σολινοτα κος αλλα για αυτον τον τροπο θα χριαστεις και πρεσα για το πρεσαρισμα...

----------


## sakis

μια αλλη λυση θα ηταν να περνουσες τριφασικη γραμη με ψιλοτερα καλωδια .... αλλα αυτο προυποθετει οτι το σπιτι σου εχει τρφασικο ....εχει αραγε ????

ως αναφορα τις κλεμες η καλυτερη προταση ηταν η παραπανω με μεγαλυτερες κλεμες οπου το καθε καλωδιο παταει σε δυο βιδες ....ειναι οτι καλυτερο ....

----------


## anamprox

αναρωτιεμαι ποσοι απο οσους απαντησαν εχουν αδεια ασκησης επαγγελματος. αυτο που θες να κανεις απαγορευεται! πας για μπαμ!
τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι αν το κανεις να δουλεψει τωρα θα δουλευει και σε 10 χρονια και με ασφαλεια! καινουριο ειναι το σπιτι. δεν το σηζηταμε. σπας λιγο σοβα και το φτιαχνεις οπως πρεπει αλλιως βαλε κουζινακι. τελος! εχεις και παιδια; ηλικιωμενους; τι πας να κανεις; γιατι σε σιγονταρουν ολοι οι αλλοι δεν ξερω... για να μην αρχισω να ρωταω τι εγινε με τον ηλεκτρολογο σου!

----------


## antonis_x

Καλύτερα να 'ζοριστείς' λίγο και να το περάσεις μονοκόματο.Αλωστε σπίτι είναι,είναι κάτι που θα μείνει(πρέπει να μείνει) μια ζωή,και να έχεις και το κεφάλι σου ύσηχο γιατί είναι και θέμα ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ..
Πάντως πληροφοριακά στην πολυκατοικία που μένω στο δικό μου και σε άλλα 2 σπίτια που έχω δει είναι με κλέμα(όχι απλή κλέμα βέβαια) και 20 χρόνια τώρα τουλάχιστον δεν είχε κανείς πρόβλημα..

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> αναρωτιεμαι ποσοι απο οσους απαντησαν εχουν αδεια ασκησης επαγγελματος. αυτο που θες να κανεις απαγορευεται! πας για μπαμ!
> τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι αν το κανεις να δουλεψει τωρα θα δουλευει και σε 10 χρονια και με ασφαλεια! καινουριο ειναι το σπιτι. δεν το σηζηταμε. σπας λιγο σοβα και το φτιαχνεις οπως πρεπει αλλιως βαλε κουζινακι. τελος! εχεις και παιδια; ηλικιωμενους; τι πας να κανεις; γιατι σε σιγονταρουν ολοι οι αλλοι δεν ξερω... για να μην αρχισω να ρωταω τι εγινε με τον ηλεκτρολογο σου!



  :Tongue2:   βλέπε     μυνηματά  μου  <γενική    σηζήτηση>
περιμένο     γνώμη    σου

----------


## Ηλιας Α

:Tongue2:  

Νομίζω ότι το κυριότερο το ξεπεράσαμε, γράφει λοιπόν ο φίλος μας
Eebabws 2000…25..03..09..03/45
Για ηλ κουζίνα……6^2 δε ρώτησε κανένας για το 2 είναι 2 ή από
λάθος γράφτηκε που αν είναι 2 είναι ποιο σημαντικό αν θα
γίνει ή όχι σύνδεση καλωδίων.
Για τις σ υνδέσεις τώρα που πολύ μελάνι χύθηκε είμαι της γνώμης
Ότι οι μονοκόμματοι αγωγοί είναι προτιμότεροι αλλά δε χάθηκε ο
κόσμος αν γίνει μια προσεγμένη σύνδεση σήμερα υπάρχουν καλά
υλικά κ εργαλεία συνδέσεων
Αλώστε το ρεύμα από την είσοδο του σπιτιού μέχρι το ηλ
μαγειρείο συναντά συναντά καμιά 8 ρια από δάυτες…

----------


## stom

Ο ανθρωπος εγραψε Το καλώδιο είναι 6mm^2. δλδ τετραγωνικα χιλιοστα.
Οχι 6mmX2.... Και προφανως μιλαει για καλωδιο 3Χ6 που ειναι το συνιστωμενο για μια τυπικη κουζινα.
Προφανως και το μονοκομματο ειναι καλυτερο, εγω απλως θα συνιστουσα να φωναξεις καποιον της "δουλειας". Με την πειρα περνανε καλωδια ακομα απο κει που δεν φανταζεσαι οτι γινεται... Ακομα και το ειδος της ατσαλινας που θα χρησιμοποιησει παιζει ρολο οταν ειναι οριακα τα πραγματα.

----------


## her

> αναρωτιεμαι ποσοι απο οσους απαντησαν εχουν αδεια ασκησης επαγγελματος. αυτο που θες να κανεις απαγορευεται! πας για μπαμ!
> τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι αν το κανεις να δουλεψει τωρα θα δουλευει και σε 10 χρονια και με ασφαλεια! καινουριο ειναι το σπιτι. δεν το σηζηταμε. σπας λιγο σοβα και το φτιαχνεις οπως πρεπει αλλιως βαλε κουζινακι. τελος! εχεις και παιδια; ηλικιωμενους; τι πας να κανεις; γιατι σε σιγονταρουν ολοι οι αλλοι δεν ξερω... για να μην αρχισω να ρωταω τι εγινε με τον ηλεκτρολογο σου!



 
Και εγώ συμφωνώ ότι το ιδανικό θα είναι να το περάσεις μονοκόμματο το καλώδιο.

Αλλά anamprox μην ξεχνάς ότι ακόμα και η ίδια η Δ.Ε.Η χρησιμοποιεί πάρα πολύ συχνά κλεμες για τις συνδέσεις από τις κολόνες τις Δ.Ε.Η μέχρι τα ρολόγια όπου βέβαια οι κλεμες αυτές είναι στον αέρα όποτε δεν θερμαίνονται τόσο πολύ όσο στην περίπτωση μας. Αλλά από την άλλη το ρεύμα θα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από το ρεύμα τις ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας μιας και από εκεί παίρνει μια ολόκληρη πολυκατοικία.

----------


## Tolis-Sx

αν προκειται για καινουρια κουζινα και δη κεραμικη....μπορεις να βαλεις και καλωδιο 4 τετραγωνικων χιλιοστων...βεβαια δεν ειναι το νομιμο αλλα δεν πιστευω να βαλουν και την κουζινα να δουλευει με ολα τα ματια....εχει συνολικη ισχυ 3,5 με 4 kw,αλοιμονο..αλλα το καλυτερο ειναι να βαλεις πολυκλωνο 3χ6...και με λιγη βαζελινη θα περασει.....αλλα πρωτα περνα την ατσαλινα.......προτιμησε πλαστικη ατσαλινα....λυγαει πιο ευκολα στις κουρμπες.....αλλα φροντισε και καποιος να σπρωχνει τα καλωδια απο την αλλη πλευρα,....καλη τυχη....

----------


## xrhstosmp

βαζελινη? ως τροπος προωθησης καλωδιων? μαααλιστα...και σε ποσες βδομαδες απογυμνωνονται μονα τους?

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ...το καλυτερο ειναι να βαλεις πολυκλωνο 3χ6...και με λιγη βαζελινη θα περασει.....αλλα πρωτα περνα την ατσαλινα.......προτιμησε πλαστικη ατσαλινα....λυγαει πιο ευκολα στις κουρμπες.....αλλα φροντισε και καποιος να σπρωχνει τα καλωδια απο την αλλη πλευρα,....καλη τυχη....



Έχω δει να χρησιμοποιούν για αυτή τη δουλειά *υγρό σαπούνι πιάτων* αντί για βαζελίνη. Πέρασε χοντρό θωρακισμένο τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο, που δεν πέρναγε με τίποτα! Το σπρώξιμο από δεύτερο άτομο εννοείται ότι είναι απαραίτητο.

----------


## anamprox

αποψη μου ειναι πως απο το ιντερνετ πρεπει να μην ειμαστε τοσο οχαδελφιστες και να αποθαρηνουμε τετοιες ενεργειες. δινουμε συμβουλες που για καποιον που ξερει 5 πραματα θα δουλεψουν. και τις δινουμε σε ενα ατομο που δεν ξερει...να παει να συνδεσει καμια κουζινα με 500αρι φουρνο βεβαιος πως ολα ειναι οκ! τες πα.ετσι και αλλιως η συνδεση ΚΑΘΕ κουζινας γινεται με κλεμα, αλλα εξω απο τον τοιχο!
δεν εχω καταλαβει ομως, θα περασεις μισο καλωδιο απο τη μια μερια... μισο απο την αλλη και στη μεση θα τα εννοσεις?οπως και να εχει για τετοια φορτια υπαρχουν και οι πρεσες.δεν τα κανεις χαλκομανια τα καλωδια.χρεισημοποιεις ενα κομματι χαλκου που σφιγγει και τα 2 καλωδια αλλα θελει κουτακι γιατι δεν μονωνονται καλα.
αποψη μου...εμενα του ταπηνου.
για την ιστορια να ξερεις πως η παροχη κουζινας ειναι η ποιο συμαντικη σε ενα σπιτι μετα την γενικη παροχη.μεχρι το υψος της κεφαλης εσωτερικα στον τοιχο κατεβαινει μεταλικη σωληνα!

----------


## xifis

> για την ιστορια να ξερεις πως η παροχη κουζινας ειναι η ποιο συμαντικη σε ενα σπιτι μετα την γενικη παροχη.μεχρι το υψος της κεφαλης εσωτερικα στον τοιχο κατεβαινει μεταλικη σωληνα!



τα ρευματα ειναι πολλα...!

καλα τα λες φιλε,και εδω που τα λεμε,ειναι ενα θεμα αρκετα σοβαρο πιστευω ωστε να το λυσει καποιος μονος του.κ αν φαινεται απλο,για καποιον που δε ξερει δεν ειναι.εγω ειμαι της γνωμης αφου ο φιλος εχει αμφιβολιες κ οπως ειπε φοβαται τις κλεμες κλπ, *να φωναξει εναν ηλεκτρολογο* -κ ας τους βριζουμε :Lol:  -γιατι το θεμα δε σηκωνει αμφιβολιες κ φοβους.οχι τπτ αλλο αλλα να κοιμασαι κ ησυχος ρε αδερφε.δεν ειναι κανα βιντεο η καμια τηλεοραση που το πολυ να πεσει το ρελε...ουτε κανα μπλιμπλικι με μπαταριες.

call hlektrologo...give him merokamato..καλυτερα να κοιμηθεις κ το μεσημερι..(φιλικα προς εσενα κ τους αλλους )κ ασε τις παντεντες με τις κλεμες κλπ.

----------


## BEGelectronics

> .... *δεν το σηζηταμε. σπας λιγο σοβα και το φτιαχνεις οπως πρεπει ....*



 :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## eebabs2000

ΟΚ σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ το κατάφερα και το πέρασα, αφού το τραβάγαμε 3 άτομα!!! Όμως τη κουζίνα μετέπειτα με τι θα τη συνδέσω, πάλι δε θα χρειαστώ κλέμα? O ηλεκτρολόγος έχει αφήσει και ένα πιο μεγάλο κουτί γι αυτή τη σύνδεση...

----------


## anger

> ΟΚ σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ το κατάφερα και το πέρασα, αφού το τραβάγαμε 3 άτομα!!! Όμως τη κουζίνα μετέπειτα με τι θα τη συνδέσω, πάλι δε θα χρειαστώ κλέμα? O ηλεκτρολόγος έχει αφήσει και ένα πιο μεγάλο κουτί γι αυτή τη σύνδεση...



Καλησπέρα καταρχήν το ρέυμα σκοτώνει και θέλει πολύ προσοχή!!!
και άν δεν γνωρίζουμε ρωτάμε ηλεκτρολόγο ή φωνάζουμε για τη σύνδεση.
Άν τώρα στο κουτι έχει τερματίσει τα καλώδια απο τη κουζίνα τότε θα χρειαστείς κλέμα ή συνδετήρες όπως ανεφερε και κάποιο άλλο μελος άν δε κάνω λάθος και καλή μόνωση με ταινία υψηλής τάσης κάθε καλωδίου χωριστα!Όπως και η κλέμα θέλει μία μόνωση με ταινία.Επίσης βασικό η γνώση χρωματισμών για Γείωση Φάση Ουδέτερο..
Άν στο κουτί δέν υπαρχουν καλώδια τότε θα πρέπει να τα συνδέσης στη κουζίνα που πίσω απο το καπάκι σύνδεσης έχει σχέδιο  τριφασικης η μονοφασικης σύνδεσης.Υπόψιν οτι τα καλώδια είναι 6mm οπότε θα πρέπει να μπεί η ανάλογη κλέμα η συνδετήρας(Για τον συνδετήρα βέβαια θα χρειαστείς ειδική πένσα σύσφιξης!!!!) στη περίπτωση σύνδεσης στο κουτι με το καλώδιο που αφησε ο ηλεκτρ.
ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΔΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΜΕ!!!(sorry που το λεω συνεχως αλλα εχω δει να τραυματίζονται ακόμα και έμπειροι τεχνικοί απο ρευματα!)..αυτα!!
Αν έχεις πάντως αμφιβολίες όπως ειπαν και τα μέλη παρακάτω call ηλεκτρολογο!

----------


## eebabs2000

Σε ευχαριστώ που μου τα λες όλα αυτά. Τα γνωρίζω και τα έχω υπόψην. Δεν πιάνω και πρώτη φορά καλώδιο στα χέρια μου... χωρίς να θέλω να κοντράρω αυτό που λες. Φυσικά και θέλει προσοχή. Απλά ψάχνω έναν ασφαλή και καλό τρόπο σύνδεσης. Η κουζίνα που θα μπει μάλλον θα έχει δικό της καλώδιο...

----------


## anger

> Απλά ψάχνω έναν ασφαλή και καλό τρόπο σύνδεσης. Η κουζίνα που θα μπει μάλλον θα έχει δικό της καλώδιο...



Κοίταξε κατα τη δικη μου άποψη επειδή συνδετήρας θέλει πένσα που μπορεί να μήν έχεις ,άν μπορείς να φτάσει το καλώδιο απε'υθείας στη κουζίνα(οπότε άν έχει δικό της το βγάζεις) και συνδέεις πάνω στη κουζίνα πλέον το καλώδιο που τράβηξες από το πίνακα σου.
Άν πάλι δέν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό τότε μία κλέμα για το συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο (6mm) και καλή μόνωση.Και πάλι είναι προσωπική μου άποψη και θα πρότεινα άν είναι εφικτό να το συνδέσεις τερματίζοντας το στη κουζίνα!νά σαι καλα.!

----------


## eebabs2000

Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Περπατώντας στο "Μοναστηράκι" του Πειραιά σήμερα το πρωί είδα σε ένα πάγκο με ηλεκτρολογικά ένα μπλοκ από χοντρές κλέμες (6μμ) και ρώτησα πόσο κάνει. Απάντηση: Είναι για ηλεκτρική κουζίνα κύριος! Είναι ακριβό, 3 ευρώ!

----------


## thespyros

ΟΙ κλεμες ειναι για τις συνδεσεις στα τερματικα της παροχης..το σιγουρο ειναι οτι χρειαζεται μονοκοματο καλωδιο για θεμα ασφαλειας

----------

